# Why did you choose Cannondale?



## primalcarl (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm a big fan of their alu frames, workmanship and pedigree. I know where I stand with aluminium


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

Cannondales are good values but workmanship is not very good at all!



I just bought a Caad8 with Ultegra 2 weeks ago and I cant believe how shitty the fit and finish were on my frame. The head tube is not even close to being level and dips down about 1 or 2mm in one really bad spot on the right side. The seat tube had a huge burr right on the relief slot that I had to sand down so it would not scratch the seat post. I also had to sand down the top of the seat tube so the seat collar would sit flush. Im scared to even inspect the bottom bracket area. 


The only bike I have ever seen with worse fit and finish was a 2002 Giant TCR aluminum. The bottom bracket on that Giant had to be faced and chased. Anyway I feel kinda sick to my stomach when I look at the shitty workmanship on my new Cadd8.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

toyota said:


> Anyway I feel kinda sick to my stomach when I look at the shitty workmanship on my new Cadd8.


But you know what, dude? Come race day, on a CAAD8 you'll be kicking some serious tail on a crit and leave your rivals suffering. :thumbsup:


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Take it back to shop and ask for a replacement, Cannondale is pretty good on frame exchange program.


----------



## DieselDan (Sep 14, 2002)

toyota got the trainee's first frame off the line.

That or he is a trolling plant.


----------



## Mr_Snips2 (Jun 26, 2006)

Cause Cannondale is the **** man. plus a sweet deal on a we finished and quite beautiful CAAD 8 helped me along...


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

stiffness, mad look of the bike (fat downtube and headtube) and the bike that my fave team of all time road. Team SAECO


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

What a good looking bike.


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

DieselDan said:


> toyota got the trainee's first frame off the line.
> 
> That or he is a trolling plant.


 I promise Im not trolling.


----------



## Stides (Feb 28, 2006)

*My CAAD4 still looks good*



toyota said:


> Cannondales are good values but workmanship is not very good at all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a 1999 CAAD4. It came with ChromaLusion paint (this greeenish cameleon like paint job). It still looks great and I have beat the hell out of it. The finish is top notch. The welds are super smooth and the paint is perfect. It has held up really well. However, I cannot comment on thier more recent offerings.


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

Stides said:


> I have a 1999 CAAD4. It came with ChromaLusion paint (this greeenish cameleon like paint job). It still looks great and I have beat the hell out of it. The finish is top notch. The welds are super smooth and the paint is perfect. It has held up really well. However, I cannot comment on thier more recent offerings.


 I owned an older 2.8 and Caad3 and they were perfect as for as fit and finish. I liked them so much that I went with a custom Caad4 in 99. That turned out to be a horrible experience. The first frame they sent was not even fully painted. It was basically bare aluminum on the back of the seat tube and inside of the chain stays. The next frame they sent had a huge dent in the frame. The third frame appeared to be the same frame with an "extra" layer of paint. That paint just starting falling of after I built up the bike. I finally just got my $1400 back.


----------



## Blade (Nov 10, 2004)

I like the way they ride.
Great Warranty.
Great value (at least when I buy them at my LBS).
Look sexy.

In that order.

Toyota, I don't believe your stories.


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

Blade said:


> I like the way they ride.
> Great Warranty.
> Great value (at least when I buy them at my LBS).
> Look sexy.
> ...


 I guess you are just kidding since you are sticking your tongue out. If you really dont believe me thats your problem. What the hell would I get out of making up stories like that? I have owned at least 20 high end bikes and have only had issues with three or four frames and only one of those( 99 Trek 5200) appeared to be structural .


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Sorry to hear what happened to you but so far I never had any problem with my Caad 7 or Six13 frame from Cannondale. My LBS inspect the frame when it arrived and I'm in the process to upgrade to System Six by middle of this month due to coating problem.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

Because it consistantly rode better than the half dozen other bikes I tested over a period of three weeks.

Also because my wife's old bike was a Cannondale, & it had held up impressively for 10 or 11 years (and is still going strong).


----------



## tyjacks (Oct 21, 2006)

*SystemSix Team Si 2*

Are these bikes worth the money? They look really nice in the mags and pics, but man are they expensive. Is their quality the level of Look 595 Ultra?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I think the quality is very close to Look since they both have 1.5 headtube but Look had a better fork, the only thing is to wait until the Tour and see which team will win more stages on 2007. By the way the 595 Look is not cheap.


----------



## tyjacks (Oct 21, 2006)

Zamboni,
Yes, the LOOK 595 Ultra is expensive but I've seen a few LOOK's and they are beautiful with great workmanship and ride like bat's out of hell. I was courious if the SystemSix Team 2 Si was near the same quality and performance.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Tyjacks,

Cannondale is performance & quality is pretty close to Look when you compare the two, beside the warranty on Cannondale is better than Look. I recently had a little problem with my Six13 and my LBS took care of the replacement without any problem. I upgrade it to System Six last week and this bike is very stiff but compliance and the climb is incredible light and down hill is very responsive and fast.
You should visit your LBS and give it a try and see if for yourself.


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

We sell both bikes in my shop, and they are the two bikes I'm trying to choose from for my next bike. It's not an easy choice, believe me.

The System6 is stiffer up front, no doubt about that. I would say it's the best cornering bike I've ever ridden in my life. Quality is typical Cannondale - as good as it gets. The System6 bikes are handmade in the US, not farmed out (not that its a bad thing). Cannondale has invested a lot of money into the production facilities for this bike, and I think it's a home run. Beyond the great ride qualities, you buy Cannondales for quality, innovation (the new carbon Si cranks are really good), and customer service. They rule.

The 595 is also a fantastic bike, and clearly the best Integrated Seatpost Design on the market. We've built several, and they're simply fantastic rides. Very solid, great craftmanship, and impeccable customer service.

Choosing between the two has been very tough. I would say, though, that if you're over 180lbs, then the System6 is a clear choice due to it's stiffness. By the way, it's also quite a comfortable bike to ride as well - both are. Other than that, good luck choosing, I haven't figured it out yet.


----------



## tyjacks (Oct 21, 2006)

jm3,
This sounds like a great choice to have, I was looking at the Look 595 Ultra which is supposed to be stiffer than the standard 595. I like the traditional size vs the compact geometry size. I'm 6'3" 260lbs so I would need the stiffest yet somewhat comfortable ride. I think I'll go check out the System6 today though. 
Let me know what your final chocie is........ Thanks,


----------



## mercierfils (May 10, 2005)

*my 2 cents...*

I can't break them and the new ones are more comfy.

I bought my first Cannondale, a 1989 criterium, after breaking my 3rd chainstay. The first two were Sears Free Spirits (love that warranty - "here's a new one!") and the last my beloved Raleigh Super Grand Prix. Cannondale was a new design at that point. I took one look at those fat tubes and knew I had found the answer. Rear index shifting was the icing.

Having broken everything on that bike (Shimano 105) except the frame over the course of 17 years, I stuck with the brand when parts became scarce, especially for a 126mm rear end. I had resigned myself to re-enlisting for the stiffness that I had secretly come to resent in the crit frame, being of limited means (no carbon) and poor history with steel. I was so surprised to feel all the work Cannondale had done through the 2.8, 3.0, and CAAD 3 through 7 while I was out riding. I found the CAAD 7 was both "faster" in the lateral stiffness department and WAY more compliant in the vertical plane. E-bay made it affordable.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

That is a true statement about Caad 7 being fast and won more races than any other Cannondale frames, Simoni won the Giro on Caad 7 and a few TDF stages. Nothat I'm on S6 but I think Caad7 is a bit faster on the sprint. Preivous frame Ihad in the past Caad3,Caad7,Six13 ( less than 10 months warranty replace to S6 ).


----------



## mud390 (Sep 6, 2006)

I bought my Criterium 3.0 because it was a steal of a deal. I knew it was too big, but I worked around it by picking up a identical smaller, and slightly newer frame, and swapping all the parts over. Adding a bargain bin carbon fork and a few bits here and there to make it all work, plus computer, I've got right at $400 in the bike. That's estimating on the high side. Ride great. Stiff and fast, but great. For my first real road bike I'm ecstatic with it. It may be old and the paint isn't new and shiny, but it still rides fine.

Kris


----------



## crankee (Aug 2, 2003)

That silver frameset sure is pure eye candy. I've got a black '04 R1000 and I bought it because of how it road (responsive, yet comforable) and its value - it listed at $1999, but I got it at $1600. Many miles later, it's still by primary ride.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

zamboni said:


> Simoni won the Giro on Caad 7 and a few TDF stages.


FWIW, Gibo has won one TdFstage only -- in 2003.


----------

